# Underground wasps



## Nikegolf1224 (Apr 21, 2021)

Just stumbled on a underground wasp nest while mowing. I haven't mowed in while due to all the rain we have been getting. Not sure if they were there previously but looking for ways to destroy them. I have a tree near by I was think maybe put some bird seed around to attract more birds&#129335;‍♂ Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Nikegolf1224 said:


> Just stumbled on a underground wasp nest while mowing. I haven't mowed in while due to all the rain we have been getting. Not sure if they were there previously but looking for ways to destroy them. I have a tree near by I was think maybe put some bird seed around to attract more birds🤷‍♂️ Any advice is greatly appreciated


Growing up we would get after yellow jackets by dumping a bucket of boiling water on the nest after dark, but if it is in your yard, that might not be great for the grass, either. I had a thread last year: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=19990&start=20. @Grass Clippins mentioned he had a nest under his porch deck and took them out with Tempo dust. Seems like a good option.

https://www.domyown.com/tempo-dust-p-391.html


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Tempo Dust works for me:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDqVCvKzT7Y


----------



## Nikegolf1224 (Apr 21, 2021)

This dust might be my next option. I forgot about them until now, which I have to mow today. Last night I sprayed down the hole with some "underground yellow jacket killer." I filled the hole a couple times with the spray. However as I am writing this they are back to their normal routine. 
Will the wasp spray kill the grass around the hole?


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I've used Tempo and love it.
Get a long reach bulb dedicated to Tempo and label it.

Happy dusting!


----------

